# Patagucci doesn't want you to buy their R2 Jacket



## deadheadskier (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.thecleanestline.com/2011/11/dont-buy-this-jacket-black-friday-and-the-new-york-times.html


I'd ignore the ad.  I happen to own the jacket and think it's great. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.thecleanestline.com/2011/11/dont-buy-this-jacket-black-friday-and-the-new-york-times.html
> 
> 
> I'd ignore the ad.  I happen to own the jacket and think it's great. :lol:



DHS, If you keep taking our environment for granted and buying stuff like this, we are going to need a good space program so we'll be able to get clean water to us.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2011)

maybe I'll buy a second one in a different color. :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah it is part of their new consume less mantra...but even Yvon Chouinard has admitted that simply being in retail contradicts the "consume less" movement. So they have started things like the Ebay Patagonia resale project (funny how people overvalue their stuff WAY too much) and this cheeky ad campaign. In some ways though it is reverse psychology because you say, "oh why?" and then go on to read about the R2 jacket...

FWIW I have an R4 and two R2 vests and they are great.  I also have three softshells and countless pants, shirts, shorts, etc.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 1, 2011)

I've got an R2. Not so sure about the fit on me. But I have 5 R1 pullovers and wear them all the time.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I've got an R2. Not so sure about the fit on me. But I have 5 R1 pullovers and wear them all the time.



You need some variety.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You need some variety.



Well, I've got 2 black, 2 shades of red and an orange one ...


----------



## Glenn (Dec 1, 2011)

> We’re placing the ad in the Times because it’s the most important national newspaper and considered the “paper of record.”



LMAO! No comment on the above. 

I'm not a fan of how this company operates. A few years ago, they refused to make promotional jacks for GM or another domestic automaker. 



> Well, I'll tell you. I got an e-mail from a company that works with the auto industry saying it tried to buy some jackets from world-renowned Earth-friendly jacket maker Patagonia but was told they couldn't buy the jackets because they (the wannabe jacket buyers) were part of the auto industry. Patagonia wouldn't sell them jackets! Jackets! Because they were part of the auto industry! What? Is the auto industry the leper of the 21st century?
> 
> Granted, Patagonia only refused to sell them the jackets in a bulk order; the poor slobs were welcome to go and buy 20 Patagonia jackets off the rack.
> 
> I e-mailed Patagonia and asked them to clarify this. I got an e-mail back from a PR professional who explained, "While we have historically not sold to the auto industry, we've always been happy to engage in conversation with hybrid divisions--and those individuals who are working to reduce the auto industry's reliance on unrenewable resources."



http://www.autoweek.com/article/200807160430/free/783092700

Anyways, I'm not going to create and agry blog about it or anything. I vote with my wallet and buy other brands.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 1, 2011)

Glenn said:


> LMAO! No comment on the above.
> 
> I'm not a fan of how this company operates. A few years ago, they refused to make promotional jacks for GM or another domestic automaker.
> 
> ...


 
I honestly buy their products because of the quality and my experience with the product.  Like Ben and Jerry's, they have their own political agenda, which doesn't really impress on me too much.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 1, 2011)

"_Why? Everything we make takes something from the planet we can’t give back._"

And every print ad we take out for no apparent purpose takes something from the planet we can't give back


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2012)

I just got my R2 jacket at the Patagonia Outlet last week for $29!  Nothing wrong with it....just overstock.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 26, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I've got an R2. Not so sure about the fit on me. But I have 5 R1 pullovers and wear them all the time.



Everything about ski clothing is personal = the R2 only has its place with me in cooler temps, non-athletic activities.  I chose the wrong thickness....that R1 I think would be the one for me as well.  Still have my PolarMaxes....still working well as the warm skin layer only...the 2x thickness works great.


----------

